# 2010 Bontrager Race Wheels, or Easton Circuits



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

So I just picked up a 2010 Madone 5.1 today on a pretty smokin' deal.

On my current road bike I have a set of Easton Circuits with about 400 miles on them, on the flip side the new Madone came with the 2010 Bontrager Race Wheels.

I've liked the circuits thus far, and I'm contemplating if I should keep those wheels with my Conti GP4000 tires for the new Madone and use the new Bontragers to put on my current bike to sell.

I can only keep one set of hoops...

Any thoughts on if the Circuits are a "better" wheelset than the Bontrager Race?

I'm 200lb's if it makes a difference...


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I've had Circuits and I've had several Bontragers....I would never ride Bontrager again but I would ride Circuits again. I think Easton makes a substantially better wheel than Bontrager.


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

well, never mind on that one.

Took a quick look at them on the scale... circuits are a good 1/2 lb lighter with a deeper profile rim and more spokes.

Circuit's it is.


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

Very very wise choice =)


----------

